# why is my golden retriever's head so pointy?



## olkis91 (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi, 

My girl, Sophie, is 8 months old! She has always been skinny and long on the body. We figured her body will change after her puppy-hood. She does exercise a LOT because she has so much energy. I would say she does at least an hour of fetching her Frisbee per day and 3 hours of swimming weekly when we go to the beach.
Everybody tells me she's very skinny for a golden, but it didn't worry me until her trainer mentioned her head is too pointy in comparison to other goldens (it should be more rounded/flat) and that she might not be a purebred. I love her no matter what, just wanted to know your input since this is my first dog.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

What did her parents look like? There is a lot of variation within the breed, it's entirely possible she's purebred but she just doesn't look like a conformation bred golden.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

As mentioned above, there are a lot of variations in the breed. My youngest, rescued from her previous owner, also has a pointy head and a long, lean body and she is 100% golden retriever. 

Your dog looks 100% golden to me. I think today's society is used to overweight dogs so anything other then that, folks think the dog is underweight. I'd take what they say with a grain of salt. Continue loving your dog for who and what she is.

Here is a photo of my girl Chloe, you can plainly see the body/head difference from a conformation golden.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm sorry, but your trainer is a bimbo.  

1. Not all goldens look the same. Which leads me to think that your trainer hasn't been around too many agility or obedience trials. 

2. I don't even particularly think your dog looks out of the ordinary for performance line goldens. She looks like a golden retriever of the kind that you see out there doing stuff.

It looks like she had a long lean build and a high ear set. That's doesn't mean she has a "pointy" head....

3. The reason why dogs look different is based on genetics and very selective breeding by some. And casual breeding by others.

4. Aside from genetics, you also have dogs turning out kinda long and lean because of premature neuter/spay.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Megora said:


> I'm sorry, but your trainer is a bimbo.
> 
> 
> 4. Aside from genetics, you also have dogs turning out kinda long and lean because of premature neuter/spay.


First thing I thought was that she was an early spay. 

Her ears are set high, which makes her had look more narrow than it might be. But she's a Golden.


----------



## Simba_Golden (Aug 31, 2017)

Sophie and Chloe looks so beautiful! Blonde and long legged girls!?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Nobody has the patience anymore to wait and see what a dog turns out like once they grow up and mature. Sophie is still a puppy. She won't be fully mature for more than a year yet.


----------

